# Hobbies other than home repair.



## Square Eye

I have many interests;
fishing
camping
Jeeping
boating and canoeing
working on a massive *old tools *collection
woodworking
new and innovative ways to ruin my kids
a little hunting (ducks)
knives
*old books *about building and construction standards
photography
and a CD colection of mostly '80s rock and some country, classical and whatever else peaks my interest at any given time.
Hiking when someone else wants to go. I just don't go alone.

What else do you do?


----------



## asbestos

I hit my thumb with a hammer sometimes
mow the lawn
look for things I have lost
I also like to contribute to my childrens future need for therapy.
loaf


----------



## TxBuilder

Jeeps, home brewing beer mainly Weizens, building AK variants, boating, river tubing, camping, fishing, fish and aquariums .... Too many hobbies not enough time.


----------



## PaPaDan

Grandsons, Golf, Woodworking. Not enough time for any of them because of the day job runs into too many nights.


----------



## inspectorD

Kids...scouts...wife jobs...wait those are not hobbies!!! 

Kayaking, fishing...anywhere...Stock car racing for 12 years, ended last year...now I have you folks...depressing aint it. 

Snowmobiling, summer camping, winter camping.....woodworking used to be fun, now it's just a job.

Signed 
Burnt out woodworker


----------



## stollison

I love that name - Square Eye for the Tool Guy. Very cool! I'm a musician myself. Or, at least, I call myself a musician. I'm not sure anyone else would agree.


----------



## Square Eye

Well, I've got an entry level Kimball baby grand piano in the corner of my living room. It holds up several pictures and collects tons of dust. I took lessons when I was a kid, now I just pittle with it and look at it. It's not like a bicycle for me, I'm not a player, the lessons are all but lost in the muck that my mind has become. I believe that I could build another piano before I could learn to play one now.


----------



## inspectorD

What is your plan with the ol piano?

We just got rid of the one we had for 5 years, boy's were not interested except to play chopsticks for ever! 

We collected...dust ,toys, model trains, then everything that seamed to make it into the room.I guessed it would do better somewhere else, and be worth more .

I just found my new hobby for the summer. Fill the kiddie pool with water and soak. Man is it a scorcher today.

Off to the pool......


----------



## Square Eye

Maybe someday I'll get so old, I'll have to retire. 
Then I'll start getting serious again. 
*IF *arthritis hasn't gotten to my hands.
I can't sit still long enough to listen to myself slaughtering the work of songwriters everywhere.


----------



## glennjanie

Square Eye is not kidding about building a piano. A young couple had an old upright they had refinished and were really proud of. When they brought it to their home (60mile trip) it rode fine until they pulled off the freeway and made a left hand turn. Then it rolled over the side of their pickup and burst into a zillion pieces. I allowed them $50 off their bill for the work we were doing and Square Eye put 'er all back together and started picking out some tunes on it!
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye

Then I turned legal driving age, 
and this is why I forgot the piano;










That was a '72 Dodge Charger with a 440 4bbl, L-60-15s rear, G-70-15s front, new paint and my old flame Shelly. 

Shelly, the car, all gone,, not forgotten


----------



## inspectorD

JUST A GOOD OLE BOY..... 

My first ride was my ol man's 70 chevelle....he sold it that year I turned 17.....hmmm... I wonder why........


----------



## mechanicalmonster

Between work and trying to get the old house to decent living standards I don't have much time for hobbies. I used to camp hunt and fish but I forgot what its like.  I spend what little free time I have wrenching on my fords and participating in my favorite ford truck forum. I am presently working on putting a 78 e-150 I got for 200 bucks on the road. Its got a 460 and c-6 so due to gas prices it wont be a daily driver. I think it will be great for hauling materials and towing though. I also tend to my animals for relaxation. I got a goat,a rooster, four mallard ducks and five hens about ready to start laying.


----------



## TxBuilder

Bringing this thread back to life. Always interesting to see everyone's hobbies.


----------



## glennjanie

I married a movie nut so I spend a lot of time before the big screen. We also have Janie's sister living with us, 7 grandchildren and 3 great-grandchildren. We don't have to look far for something to keep us busy. I love to entertain the children though; I like being a friend to them and watching their faces light up when we "ring their bell".
I wold like to adopt one or two children, Janie being a Registered Nurse and me a Registered Master Plumber, our children would have pedigree papers. Wouldn't that be fun? I raised 2 children who are the apple of my eye and I miss them so much but they are living their lives now and I try not to nose into their activities too much (its a challenge though). Janie raised one girl from a previous marriage and she keeps something stiring all the time; we just shake our heads and say "Go Tammy"!
Glenn


----------



## Streamin1972

I spent a few years of my life "redoing" a 1972 Airstream travel trailer... oddly enough, I am now living in it while renovating my bungalow. I seem to have expensive hobbies. My other hobby is my 1992 Miata. Well, no longer expensive now that all things are fixed, and at 32 mpg, who can argue with that!

Check them out if you like!

http://www.six55.com/AS/    Airstream
http://www.six55.com/miata/    Miata
http://www.six55.com/house/  Bungalow


----------



## bethany14

That's awesome Streamin1972, you're on the path my hubby and I are aiming for   I dream of the day an airstream is my hobby, and I dream of living in it while we build our fantasized earth home on our fantasized 50 acres!
Lucky for me, my hobby is my job.  Our bungalow is my baby, and there are so many things to learn from it, I can't recall the last time I was bored.  We also have 4 dogs, and they keep life fun and interesting.  Yes, four dogs, and I swear I've never gone looking for a pet, they all seem to find their way to me   In addition to the home repairs and dog chasing, I enjoy my husband's hobby of cooking, I get a real kick out of salvaging what others consider junk and I love exploring alternative building methods and health practices--which often lead me to learning the old-fashioned way of life is far superior to technological developments!


----------



## inspectorD

Boy it's good to bring up some of the old stuff.

My latest hobby is crossing my oldest into the Boy scouts from webloes.
The other stuff is not hobbies, just wood working. 
What are you all doing? 

This is perfect for those that don't post much.


----------



## the spindoctor

tennis, fishing, disk golf, pool.  i grew up always tinkering with cars, still have a v8 rx7 project car that will probably never get finished at the rate i'm going.  i'm one of those people that could easily have 10 cars and still want more.  eventually graduated to sportbikes and threw WAY too much money at roadracing until just recently when i bought my house.  now i have a new money pit.  one that probably won't kill me.


----------



## inspectorD

Old threads...what a fun project I'm doin now.
Buildin my youngest a Caboose shed....so we have somewhere to put our outdoor cookstove.
Winter is on the way....now where did I put those train tracks??


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

What a great idea, lets see some pics when you get er done. I myself am going to attempt to fix some model boats my dad didn't get finished. This shoud be interesting LOl


----------



## inspectorD

Daryll, good ta see ya back,
Yeah, I'll get some pictures out soon, after the rain stops round here.
You can test em out here.....Just make em float.:


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

know what you mean, maybe I will just hop on one and float on down LOL


----------



## handyguys

in no particular order...

podcasting
hunting
geocaching
home theater
technology
woodworking
camping
shooting
politics
Motorcycle riding


----------



## oldognewtrick

Handyguy, what do you hunt and what are you shooting ?


----------



## handyguys

I don't hunt too much but that's my most recent 'hobby'. I went for whitetail last weekend. Lets just say there is still room in the freezer and my butcher may need to find other work!  Perhaps this weekend I'll have some success if I can get back into the stand.

I used to shoot trap weekly but when I moved it became less convenient. I may pick it up again in the spring.

I would like to someday shoot high-power. I had the privilege of officiating at the national high-power matches at camp perry a few years ago and that got me interested.

Other than that I plink and occasionally do pistol. I tried doing PPC but I'm not coordinated enough to think time, cover, target and movement all at the same time.

Never enough time or money unfortunately.


----------



## oldognewtrick

handyguys said:


> *Never enough time or money unfortunately*.




No futher explaination needed.


----------



## Philphine

i fool with a lot of things but i'm not very good at any of them.

besides the house and home projects, i like fooling with pontiac fieros, but i'm not the mechanic i need to be to really do what i want.

i got a motorcycle last year, after not riding for about 20 years. caught a deal and decided it was time.

guitars some. i can amuse myself for maybe 15-20 minutes, anyone listening would be amused for about 14-19 minutes less time.

bicycles. something i did when i was younger and came back to about 4 years back.  i've learned to weld since the last time i played with them so i tend to hang out on custom bike forums and make myself weird bikes. my favorite and my motorcycle


----------



## lily694

im just starting with the DIY, but among other interest that I enjoy are reading and every dose of sports just as long as it makes me sweat


----------



## Paul79UF

Philphine said:


>



Nice bike! I had a Yamaha R6 crotch rocket for about 9 years. Sold it for extra honeymoon money.

Now I wish I had it back. 

Same bike as in my avatar -


----------



## TxBuilder

Where did you go on your honey moon?


----------



## mudmixer

My hobbies change with my mood and the seasons.

Today they are in no order:
1. Genealogy (15,000 names on my grand children's trees).
2. Photography and photo restoration.
3. Fishing, depending on the location, season and access(getting old).
4. Engineering activities.
5. A little "work" in damage recovery.
6. Travel (trying get to 50 countries only 8 to go.).
7. History.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder

I to love fishing, waiting for the weather to get better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

TxBuilder said:


> I to love fishing, waiting for the weather to get better.



...and yet we haven't an "Anglers Forum"


----------



## TxBuilder

oldog/newtrick said:


> ...and yet we haven't an "Anglers Forum"



Yet, you haven't an Anglers forum yet.


----------



## lh66

Anything that has to do with sports I love, esp. football. Also enjoy spending time with the family and going to movies.


----------



## TxBuilder

What's the last movie you saw?


----------



## kaytav

I have so many hobbies other than home repair stuffs..
like:
Playing games on computer
Surfing internet
Playing sports
Hanging out
Swimming
and many more..


----------



## rebeccasmith

I use to make my kitchen perfect as my home.


----------



## bighill

i'm into dogs (if you can't tell) i have 2 labs. i like community events, going out to eat, and being lazy! i'm a TV junkie.


----------



## SteveMarker

I am a musician. I also do swim (no racing though, I'm not yet fast enough, but I can't deny I am working hard for racing and life-saving). Obviously, I also like the TL games. That's why I've become a forum Senior Member within 4 days of logging in.


----------



## TxBuilder

What do you play?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Inspector DoDo, we're still waiting on those pics of the caboose you built. Surely the rains stopped by now...


----------



## inspectorD

Umm...err well, ummmm, I.... OK I'll get to work on that. 
Our Ambulance building just passed our town vote referendum tonight, after alllllll that work to get there I need another Vacation....I'm gonna be a lot bussier than I want.


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Umm...err well, ummmm, I.... OK I'll get to work on that.
> Our Ambulance building just passed our town vote referendum tonight, after alllllll that work to get there I need another Vacation....*I'm gonna be a lot bussier than I want*.



Sounds like its for a good cause tho...


----------



## ME87

No real order as well

Metal Fab (Also part of my profession)
Re-loading (9mm, M1, .223)
Anything automotive related ranging from Antique cars to Offroad Trucks
Home Repair and upgrades (Thus finding this forum)

Pretty much anything mechanical, constructive, deconstructive


----------



## oldognewtrick

ME87 said:


> No real order as well
> 
> Metal Fab (Also part of my profession)
> Re-loading (9mm, M1, .223)
> Anything automotive related ranging from Antique cars to Offroad Trucks
> Home Repair and upgrades (Thus finding this forum)
> 
> Pretty much anything mechanical, constructive, deconstructive



You'll fit in just fine around here...got any extra .223?


----------



## ME87

oldog/newtrick said:


> You'll fit in just fine around here...got any extra .223?



Lol....Need brass or loaded rounds?


----------



## paul52446m

I am into old garden tractors, Plus i enjoy running the garden tractor pulls in this area. 
 I have worked in  heating bus. for 40 years, and now i am slowing down so i can play more.
   Paul.
Northmigardentractorpullers : Wellington Tuggers


----------



## isola96

Building and repairing computers for about  15 years now it's fizzling away now with new tech and tablets.

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## ME87

isola96 said:


> Building and repairing computers for about  15 years now it's fizzling away now with new tech and tablets.
> 
> Mark Potter Capital Projects



Yeah, repair has been outdated by the word upgrade, but I still am not a fan of tablets and I rock 2 desktops at home to keep my tech. side at bay. Keep your skills up to date and there will always be a need for computer guys.


----------



## isola96

ME87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, repair has been outdated by the word upgrade, but I still am not a fan of tablets and I rock 2 desktops at home to keep my tech. side at bay. Keep your skills up to date and there will always be a need for computer guys.



Thanks ME87!

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## joecaption

I used to have hobbys but have three houses and a boat have cut into my fun time.
So now DIY is my full time job.
I've had three camping trailers in the past 10 years and have never spent even one night in them. I bought them cheap, fixed them up, sold at a profit and when out and bought another one. 
Now I've just bought a 18' bass boat with a 150 HP motor that I got for $1.200.00 and I'll bet I never get to go fishing because I've already been offered $1,800.00.


----------



## isola96

joecaption said:
			
		

> I used to have hobbys but have three houses and a boat have cut into my fun time.
> So now DIY is my full time job.
> I've had three camping trailers in the past 10 years and have never spent even one night in them. I bought them cheap, fixed them up, sold at a profit and when out and bought another one.
> Now I've just bought a 18' bass boat with a 150 HP motor that I got for $1.200.00 and I'll bet I never get to go fishing because I've already been offered $1,800.00.



Kudos to you joe,
I wish I had 3 houses and a boat for a hobby lol. I would take that 18 hundred and run that's crazy profit!

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## campbellsoup

I like to work out. I'm real big into triathlons. I'm always at the community pool swimming. (when the weather is warm enough)


----------



## joecaption

Isola96 I used to make my living by wheeling and dealing and had a blast doing it. I'd be given a older 30 ft. camping trailer made back when they made as good as they could, just to get it off there property, I'd clean it up and put it on Creigs's list for sale for $1000.00 and sell it two days later.
I bought a camping trailer for $500.00 sold it for $1700.00 because it was on a lot within 10 ft. or the Chesapeake bay, took that money and bought a 24" sail boat, when I went to pick it up the man was moving so he also gave me a 75 hp. Evenrude, a 9 HP Crysler, and a 1998 6 HP Johnson long shaft for the sail boat and only paid $900.00 for the boat motor and trailer. I sold 2 of the motors, made all my money back and 4 years later sold the sale boat for $1000.00.


----------



## isola96

joecaption said:
			
		

> Isola96 I used to make my living by wheeling and dealing and had a blast doing it. I'd be given a older 30 ft. camping trailer made back when they made as good as they could, just to get it off there property, I'd clean it up and put it on Creigs's list for sale for $1000.00 and sell it two days later.
> I bought a camping trailer for $500.00 sold it for $1700.00 because it was on a lot within 10 ft. or the Chesapeake bay, took that money and bought a 24" sail boat, when I went to pick it up the man was moving so he also gave me a 75 hp. Evenrude, a 9 HP Crysler, and a 1998 6 HP Johnson long shaft for the sail boat and only paid $900.00 for the boat motor and trailer. I sold 2 of the motors, made all my money back and 4 years later sold the sale boat for $1000.00.



That's insane lol cool story Joe!


----------



## Rumi

You guys have some great hobbies!
Like many of you I don't have nearly enough time in my day to enjoy them.  

I gave up musclecars and street racing years ago, but had a 1965 Plymouth Satellite, 426 cu.in. Commando Street Wedge- Oh Baby!!

Currently in no particular order:

-fishing
-boating
-woodworking
-Christmas Ales
-shooting
-when waxing philosophical- studying: life after death, heaven/hell, creation/evolution, hypnosis, etc. (you know, light reading) 
-Wing Chun, and other martial arts
-eating great meals made with wine sauces
-mowing the yard... NOT!! 
-and did I say fishing?! 
.


----------



## Chris

Bringing this one back......

My hobbies are:

Fishing
Hunting
Boating
Building Jeeps
working on something in the garage
Restoring old somewhat useless stuff
Offroading
Camping
and drinking beer.


----------



## Chris

Couple pics from my last fishing trip.


----------



## zannej

My list of hobbies has gotten shorter over the years.

-Sleeping
-Researching stuff on the internet
-Looking at pictures on the internet
-Sleeping
-Hanging out with my cats
-Sleeping
-Playing computer games
-Playing around with graphics
-Creating custom content for video games
-Sleeping
-Participating in online discussions (some for tv shows and others for home improvement)
-Sleeping

I used to like hiking, fishing, martial arts, aerobics, reading comic books, and some more outdoorsy stuff. Now its all indoor stuff.


----------



## slownsteady

Wow, Chris you must have dug deep to resurrect this zombie post. I like it, I just can't remember what a hobby is.....


----------



## Jungle

People who enjoy hitting things with hammers also enjoy:

Beating their wives
Beating their kids
Beating anyone !
Hunting and killing, fishing, guns, traps etc.

Other activities include BEER. Crack and hookers. Cars and yes TRUCKS with big tires. Ski do's, power boating. Don't forget eating and BBQ's. If that gets boring there is always the KKK.

That's because home repairs is not real life. Life does not work like hitting a nail with a hammer. But they never get it.


----------



## inspectorD

Jungle said:


> People who enjoy hitting things with hammers also enjoy:
> 
> Beating their wives
> Beating their kids
> Beating anyone !
> Hunting and killing, fishing, guns, traps etc.
> 
> Other activities include BEER. Crack and hookers. Cars and yes TRUCKS with big tires. Ski do's, power boating. Don't forget eating and BBQ's. If that gets boring there is always the KKK.
> 
> That's because home repairs is not real life. Life does not work like hitting a nail with a hammer. But they never get it.



Hey,,, just because a Guy enjoys hammering , doesn't make it as you see it,
 and yes I do enjoy,
Beating my wife at strip poker,
Beating my kids to the last piece of cake,
Beating Oldog to the ...oh never mind, thats too easy...
 I like beer, trucks, and bbq..... and a whole bunch of other stuff..

Wait... what where we talkin about again??:beer:... I'm just generalizing for no apparent reason other than to hear myself babble...


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Wait... what where we talkin about again??:beer:... I'm just generalizing for no apparent reason other than to hear myself babble...




We were talking about you sending some maple syrup, or do I need to drive up there in my camo, toting my guns, driving my big ol pickup with big tires, dragging my significant other with her black eye with me to get some? You forgot the banjo music we so much love here in the south.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh yeah, home repair IS real life for some of us. We do it every day. It's our way of making a living.


----------



## Chris

I actually enjoy home repair. It is not my business but maybe one day it will be. I always have some sort of project going on and I am sure once this house is done I will sell it to start another one.


----------



## slownsteady

> You forgot the banjo music we so much love here in the south.



Uh, shouldn't that read; "Y'all forgot the banjo music......"

ps: give me a good bluegrass group any day.


----------



## inspectorD

slownsteady said:


> Uh, shouldn't that read; "Y'all forgot the banjo music......"
> 
> ps: give me a good bluegrass group any day.



Yeah well,, Ol dogs just mad I shot a hole in his canoe... i'm never goin down that river again... :help:


----------



## Jungle

I'm being sarcastic but there is some truth to it.  If you are working with an object or tools all the time rather than a human beings there is tenancy to become desocialized. Job sites become another world outside of civilized reality. New rules come in place a sort of jungle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Jungle, have you ever worked on a real construction job?


----------



## Chris

For us it is like a family environment. We have to take care if each other. Especially when in a twenty foot deep trench.


----------



## slownsteady

A guy who works solo - maybe a handyman - who works in empty buildings may get de-socialized, but any crew should feel pretty much like a team. I think computer geeks have a much higher risk of being de-socialized.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> A guy who works solo - maybe a handyman - who works in empty buildings may get de-socialized, but any crew should feel pretty much like a team. I think computer geeks have a much higher risk of being de-socialized.




:agree: ........


----------



## Admin

slownsteady said:


> A guy who works solo - maybe a handyman - who works in empty buildings may get de-socialized, but any crew should feel pretty much like a team. I think computer geeks have a much higher risk of being de-socialized.



Yes, yes we do. 

There are days I don't leave my house, but of course I'm socializing here with you so that compensates.


----------



## slownsteady

One would think most of the regulars here are a little geeky (I know i am)


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> One would think most of the regulars here are a little geeky (I know i am)



Speak for yourself snailman. I've been called a lot of things in my life...geeky isn't one of them...:banana:


----------



## slownsteady

Haven't you heard? Geeky is the new black. But you wouldn't know that unless you got away from that computer a little:rofl:

Snailman, Indeed!!!


----------



## nealtw

Geeks will save the world, the rest of us just have to fix things and keep them running.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've got an iPhone, I can't get away from it. Seldom use the PC anymore. Seemed like a good idea when I got this stupid thing, now I'm wondering why.


----------



## nealtw

Not me, when I need a cell phone I borrow one and have them punch in the numbers.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I do most of my socializing online. The great part about it is that I don't have to talk to people unless I feel like it. And if I read something and can't think of a response I can come back and respond later. While I may want to club some people with hammers, it helps that I'm not physically in the same room so I don't throttle them.


----------



## slownsteady

zannej said:


> LOL. I do most of my socializing online. The great part about it is that I don't have to talk to people unless I feel like it. And if I read something and can't think of a response I can come back and respond later. While I may want to club some people with hammers, it helps that I'm not physically in the same room so I don't throttle them.



See what i mean??!!     :beer:


----------



## Chris

Who you calling geek? I run a tractor for a living.


----------



## inspectorD

slownsteady said:


> One would think most of the regulars here are a little geeky (I know i am)



Yeah... no.. Farmer yes.. greaser, yes,... certain body parts... Yup on that one too...Technically Certified Wizard..from a few institutions...yes... but never a geek.


----------



## zannej

Maybe nerdy rather than geeky?


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Maybe nerdy rather than geeky?




You haven't been around indigestorD much have you?


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> You haven't been around indigestorD much have you?



Heck...I don't even like bein around me sometimes...specially after those bean suppers at the Church... the firehouse... the local Ladies Quilting fundraiser...


----------



## zannej

Beans beans the musical fruit....

Now I'm thinking of the scene from Blazing Saddles where the cowboys were all sitting around the campfire eating beans.


----------



## nealtw

zannej said:


> Beans beans the musical fruit....
> 
> Now I'm thinking of the scene from Blazing Saddles where the cowboys were all sitting around the campfire eating beans.



Inspector dosn't need heat in the outhouse.


----------



## zannej

On a side note, I made a pencil box back in high school. The box was made from red meranti but I made the top from merbau. I had wanted a smooth look, but I used the wrong tool and ended up with this weird texture on the top.






and a lame acrylic painting I did in art class


----------



## slownsteady

Lame...by what standards? It's better than most people can do...and far better than I can do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Lame...by what standards? It's better than most people can do...and far better than I can do.



:agree:\

I can't draw a straight line with a ruler...


----------



## CallMeVilla

Well ... I hesitate to say ... but my biggest non-work hobby is singing classical music.  Started in 7th grade and took it up seriously as an adult.  Gets hard when you've been swallowing sawdust and dirt all day to shift gears and sing the finest music in human history ...  BUT, you wanted to know.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Some of my best school memories, growing up in Cincinnati, was our trips to the symphony. I think it's best enjoyed in a live venue where you can see, feel and hear the music. Watching all the different components of the music always fascinated me. Good for you Villa!


----------



## zannej

I guess I consider it lame because it didn't turn out how I wanted it to look. I'd planned to paint in a tiger behind the leaves, but ran out of time on the project. I didn't get the shading right so it doesn't like as 3-dimensional as I'd wanted. I'm also bad with proportions and perspective.

Man, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler either. I always move the ruler. LOL.


----------



## slownsteady

I have a load of classical music mixed in with the rock & blues (and jazz) in my collection...and yes, even some choral pieces. I think it was Duke Ellington that said: "If it sounds good, it IS good."

Hesitate no more, CMV


----------



## frodo

resurrecting old threads.   this one caught my attention.

my hobbies are a little weird. i collect rocks.  yep.  
my grandmother was a rock hound,  she taught me how to find arrow heads   and petrified wood  geodes.
I have hundreds of arrow heads i have found over the years,
I also collect and polyurethane drift wood.   Told you my hobby was strange!!!
The color of the wood and the texture,  after it has been under water is amazing,  
I spend a lot of time walking the river beds and Forrest.  so why not

i  target shoot.
reload all my own ammo
collect coins,  oil lamps.  and german beer steins 
hunt, fish, i do not "camp"  because i live where every one goes camping.  just open the window!!!
tend a veggie garden.
and i am a die hard tinker'er.  I drag stuff home tear it apart, see how what why
if some is broke around here,  it does not get thrown away till i tear it up and fix it good!!!

yep,  definitely weird hobbies

and cats,  for some reason,  they seem to be multiplying around here
 must be some begatten going on !!!!


----------



## TheQball

I mess around with my '67 GTO.  I've had it for 7 years.  It was my Dad's car since '91.  It's a decent driver but will never be done! 

Also, because of this hobby, I've become an avid tool collector.


----------



## nealtw

That is a nice hobby car.


----------



## frodo

very very nice, good job on the restore


----------



## slownsteady

My dad had a '67 Lemans. I learned to drive in that car and loved it. Eventually he traded in for a '73 LeMans. it sucked.


----------



## drewdin

programming and any DIY!


----------



## frodo

saw a very interesting lamp,   I think i will make one like it.  first,  i have some drinking to do


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> saw a very interesting lamp,   I think i will make one like it.  first,  i have some drinking to do



Might look pretty good with jack daniel bottles :beer:


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> Might look pretty good with jack daniel bottles :beer:




jack black,  my favorite


----------



## Chris

My fun today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424307351.361285.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424307387.027559.jpg


That's a 43 year old 8 inch backflow preventor.


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> My fun today.
> 
> View attachment 8478
> 
> 
> View attachment 8479
> 
> 
> That's a 43 year old 8 inch backflow preventor.



Looks like sideflow is the issue:banana:


----------



## Chris

Bolts rusted out. It was a fun fix. Now we get to put an entire new system.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Bolts rusted out. It was a fun fix. Now we get to put an entire new system.



CHA+CHING!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## frodo

fooling around at the work bench....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice stuff sir.:


----------



## nealtw

So that's how you tie up copper pipe.


----------



## Chris

I used to have a jeep hobby but two kids a wife and a few homes tell me I'm too busy for fun hobbies. I have one jeep halfway done with all the parts ready to go and one that needs a tear down and rebuild. I miss them.

My hobbies now are, home repair, watching kids, cleaning house, home repair, babysitting and keeping the wife somewhat happy in my very few free minutes in the day.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1428547254.632883.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1428547301.782388.jpg


----------



## frodo

Nice Jeeps,  I like your hobby.  But seriously Chris,  Your gonna have to do better than that

THIS  Is a jeep !!!




Do you believe someone redneck'd an RV???


----------



## bud16415

This is how we get the kids to school around here. 

Yankee Lake is just down the road for a couple bucks if you don&#8217;t have a mud truck or if you don&#8217;t want to ruin your good truck you can take a ride thru the course with 30 of your close friends in the Party Bus.


----------



## frodo

more stuff...


----------



## slownsteady

the photography looks good too. Nice light on the hammer & anvil


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> the photography looks good too. Nice light on the hammer & anvil



Thanks,  it is not me,  it's the camera,


----------



## nealtw

frodo said:


> Thanks,  it is not me,  it's the camera,



You have to take crap for the things that don't work out, take credit for the good stuff evan if it was an accident:trophy:


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> You have to take crap for the things that don't work out, take credit for the good stuff evan if it was an accident:trophy:



  :rofl::rofl: good advice,,,,

just finished this for my wife,,,I think she has enough...the drawer is full.
time to move on to something else


----------



## zannej

Frodo, those are so cool! 

Here's another idea if you ever get bored. I found them while google searching for something.










Although, I think that could be a waste of some useful parts.


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> Frodo, those are so cool!
> 
> Here's another idea if you ever get bored. I found them while google searching for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I think that could be a waste of some useful parts.





you gave me an idea....

here is some more stuff i have been beating on..


----------



## zannej

Those are so neat! How did you get the twisted looking one to go like that? Is that separate pieces intertwined? Kinda reminds me of ancient jewelry, which is cool. I love things from ancient cultures.


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> Those are so neat! How did you get the twisted looking one to go like that? Is that separate pieces intertwined? Kinda reminds me of ancient jewelry, which is cool. I love things from ancient cultures.



thanks,,it starts  out is a copper pipe and a piece of wire

beaten on the anvil, twisted, folded and annealed,  

 pm   me your wrist measurement,  and pick one of the designs


my favorites,


----------



## applebear

I'm not very good, but do enjoy drawing, etc....


----------



## applebear

I also enjoy making figurines out of clay....


----------



## applebear

My biggest 'hobby' is my dogs, I love to work with them...do a little obedience and training, etc.. I'm hoping to turn this guy into my service dog, but only time will tell there. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABvT5th4KWQ[/ame]


----------



## frodo

applebear said:


> I'm not very good, but do enjoy drawing, etc....




not very good ?    your stuff looks VERY GOOD to me.   thank you for sharing


----------



## frodo

LOL,,,we were sitting around discussing holsters for our 1911's.  I made the statement I thought  a paracord holster would be different.

   A buddy said it could not be done.

oh oh,,,,that means i have to do it..

so, last couple of days I have been eye ball deep in knots and snags....not only did i make a holster,  i made a spare mag holster also


now they all want one.........

first picture is magazine holder,,,which can also be a cell phone or smart phone/tablet holder.

a budy wants one for his magpul 6  

i think i need to start charging these freeloaders..... NANN!   then they would start charging me

and that wont do !!!

this is the first one,  it has learning curve flaws,    the next will be perfict


----------



## zannej

Applebear, I like your drawings!

Frodo, those paracord things are sweet!


----------



## slownsteady

Nice stuff, Applebear. Don't doubt your talent.


----------



## nealtw

applebear said:


> My biggest 'hobby' is my dogs, I love to work with them...do a little obedience and training, etc.. I'm hoping to turn this guy into my service dog, but only time will tell there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABvT5th4KWQ



Applebear, is it you or the dog that has right and left wrong, or is there a reason for that. Nice art work.


----------



## slownsteady

left..........................other left


----------



## applebear

nealtw said:


> Applebear, is it you or the dog that has right and left wrong, or is there a reason for that. Nice art work.



I was actually trying to teach him something else that requires a cue word, which was 'left'...he wasn't getting it and I just figured, "heck with it" and started teaching him to shake with wrong paw as a joke. 

Can't beat them, join them....hehe


----------



## zannej

I think I'm about to have a hobby of making a grumpy cat sign saying "Get Off My Lawn" because the people from the power company were just running large tractors all over my lawn and parked right on top of my field lines-- I told the dude 3 times at least to get off of my field lines and he just sat there.. If he damaged my lines, I will be a very grumpy cat.

Edit: I looked at pictures of adorable kittens to cheer myself up.


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> I think I'm about to have a hobby of making a grumpy cat sign saying "Get Off My Lawn" because the people from the power company were just running large tractors all over my lawn and parked right on top of my field lines-- I told the dude 3 times at least to get off of my field lines and he just sat there.. If he damaged my lines, I will be a very grumpy cat.
> 
> Edit: I looked at pictures of adorable kittens to cheer myself up.



.............................


----------



## frodo

or..............


----------



## zannej

I need a soundbyte of Clint Eastwood saying "get off my lawn" from Gran Torino movie. Heh.

And I discovered a very strange hobby that some people have of making Youtube videos of themselves opening easter eggs, blind toy boxes, play-doh covered containers, etc and making comments about the contents. Boring as hell, but my friend's 2-year-old LOVES it.


----------



## frodo

SS hex nut  bracelet


----------



## frodo

friend of mine wrote this book,   amazon  for $9.99

He is my gunsmith and my buddy.
And is teaching me to shoot out to 1000 yards



below is 2--groups of 3 shots each...theses are the best of the day




didn't think I was gonna show the bad ones did ya?

only thing i see stopping me is a $800.00 scope.  
try explaining that to your wife


----------



## frodo

made these pens this morning,  out of used/culled brass


----------



## zannej

I got my software running and after a few hours I have a rough version of the steering wheel for a Volvo Amazon circa 1965. I didn't add the texture yet, and I probably need to look for stray vertices to smooth it out. Using the tools available it took awhile because I have to edit vertex by vertex sometimes. I thought it turned out ok.







Here is the picture I used for reference


----------



## slownsteady

Now all I need is a '65 Volvo 

What software are you using?


----------



## frodo

cool program,Zan, can you down load to a CNC if you had one?

my bet would be you get one,  lol


----------



## zannej

SlownSteady, I used Milkshape 3D. It was about $25 about 7 or 8 years ago and I have the latest version, but Mete stopped updating it awhile back. I'm going to try out Blender and some other programs as well. Gonna see if there is a trial version of 3DS Max.
I love the Volvo Amazons. The Duett was a pretty sweet looking ride as well. I found that there was a video game that used a rather bad version of an amazon model in it-- some kind of racing game and then someone made an amazon for Grand Theft Auto, but it was a different model year so it doesn't have the same lights on the back and they used a different steering wheel. Also, it didn't have the hubcaps I like. So, I'm going to see if I can make the hubcaps and get the lights from another model I found. I just need to download the right software to convert it to work with my software. If I can get it converted to ms3d or obj format, it should work.

Frodo what is a CNC?

(sorry for the delayed response-- internet has been going out for 12 hours at a time and not staying on long).


----------



## frodo

http://www.gotorch.com/

if you buy one, i am coming over to use it  LOL


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> http://www.gotorch.com/
> 
> if you buy one, i am coming over to use it  LOL




Oh, that is awesome! 

I don't think the software I have would work with that.


----------



## nealtw

I saw a demo of a laser cutter a few years ago. They clamped white paper in the table and ran the machine. We all just thought nothing was happening but when it was done they held the paper up to a light. There was a rooster cut only half way thru the paper. Impressive stuff.


----------



## slownsteady

With 3D printers popping up all over, there may be no limit to what you can create with a computer and a printer.


----------



## nealtw

Like houses.
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/apr/29/3d-printer-builds-houses-china-video


----------



## frodo

my latest weirdness


----------



## slownsteady

So, have you opened your craft store yet?


----------



## frodo

gifts to family and friends,,,my sister is on my butt to open an ebay account

last week i gave her a bullet brass pen,,she took it to work and called me wanting 10 more
i pulled one out of my pocket at the store to write a check,,sold 2 to the cashier LOL


----------



## nealtw

A guy down the street has a big hobby


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> A guy down the street has a big hobby



dang!  thats purdy!!


----------



## nealtw

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqZGXiaWObA[/ame]


----------



## zannej

Frodo, that is so cool!

Neal, those are amazing!


----------



## frodo

bike rally at the house this weekend


----------



## slownsteady

Looks like an Indian right in the front row.


----------



## frodo

THANK YOU,,,Finally, someone that knows something.

it was called a bicycle the other day.  I just rolled my eyes and said thank you


----------



## frodo

made his pen today.  entered it into a pen making contest.

I will not win,  i'm up against pro's.  but the trash talking is fun !!

hand made,  file and hand tools


----------



## zannej

Those are nice!

Another hobby of mine is trying to get pictures of things that catch my attention.

Like this awesome car in a parking lot:










Btw, the car covered in dirt next to it is mine.

And then this NOT so awesome parking job from some jerk (this is in a small parking lot with very limited parking space and this cabrone was in 4 parking spots)


----------



## slownsteady

When I had my beat-up truck, I would just pull in next to those guys....as close as i could. They think they're protecting their car from scratches, but back in Brooklyn, that is an invitation to be keyed.


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> When I had my beat-up truck, I would just pull in next to those guys....as close as i could. They think they're protecting their car from scratches, but back in Brooklyn, that is an invitation to be keyed.



Yeah, we thought about pulling in really close, but the back end of our vehicle would have been sticking out too much and its pretty narrow. Didn't want some jackhole to run over the back of our car somehow.

Another time we saw someone do that, my brother put shopping carts behind it and a riding cart right up against the front bumper. If there had been shopping carts out in this parking lot, we would have surrounded that car-- but they have baggers who carry groceries out to people's cars for them, so there aren't any carts there.

Also, saw this online and thought it looked neat.


----------



## slownsteady

Saw this today, and thought zannej might like it....


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> Saw this today, and thought zannej might like it....



LOL! You're right.


----------



## glock26USMC

I enjoy shooting


----------



## slownsteady

not a hobby of mine, but sure is entertaining.....and smoky.

http://speedsociety.com/big-rig-diesel-drag-racing/


----------



## glock26USMC

Poker playing


----------



## mmb617

glock26USMC said:


> Poker playing



Real poker or that Texas hold-em crap?


----------



## oldognewtrick

mmb617 said:


> Real poker or that Texas hold-em crap?



He mostly plays solitaire strip poker....


----------



## mmb617

oldognewtrick said:


> He mostly plays solitaire strip poker....



OK, that comes under the heading of TMI.


----------



## zannej

I enjoy reading these forums.


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> I enjoy reading these forums.




you enjoy strip poker!!   or a poke while stripped?


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> you enjoy strip poker!!   or a poke while stripped?


Sadly, I've never tried either.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## slownsteady

TMI just keeps growing


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well then..., hockey season starts soon. &#9924;&#65039;


----------



## slownsteady

should be another good year. I've been sort of following the trades and acquisitions. Marty St Louis has called it quits. He had a great career.


----------



## frodo

received some 3'' copper from a bud.

so naturally,  A thumper comes to mind.

split it, smash it, anneal it, form it, solder it 

turn a pipe into a copper drum.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

View attachment 9611


----------



## frodo

thumper,,part deux












5 gallon thumper drum


----------



## Chris

One of my hobbies is bow hunting. I'm packing up for four days in the blistering heat to hopefully find a thirsty deer.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439506421.316902.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thank goodness our deer season doesn't start till the end of September...couldn't imagine sitting in a tree swatting skeeters in this heat...


----------



## frodo

tip..on the first day,

50 lb sack of corn spread out over a 1/4 acre

gunny sac with 50 lbs in it hanging from a tree,   cut a corner of the sac

give them 2 days to find it.

spend the night watching the tree, and about daybreak, you outta see it move

or when the sun goes down..depends on the deer

I have not done it.  but a buddy of mine.

gets satellite images of his hunting area.

he looks for the trails,  then sets up on where 2 trails go into 1


----------



## Chris

Tip. If I bait in California I go to jail.


----------



## Chris

Last time I was there a couple months ago I saw 13 deer hanging by the lake at one time while I was waiting on a turkey.


----------



## frodo

you cant feed chickens?    and ground critters ?  LOL  


I hate rules.


----------



## Chris

I drew an archery only tag this year which is good in every zone of the state. If I don't get one here I can go to the mountains in September fifth and start hunting it. Makes it nice but can't use a rifle. I do have another tag for my mountain house area for general rifle season.


----------



## Chris

I'm feeding a wild horse.

We can bait up until 30 days before season open.


----------



## frodo

I have a herd of 9  I feed here...My wife,  the Game warden, Will not let me shoot them  with anything but a Nikon


----------



## frodo

couple days ago..


----------



## Chris

I have quail on my property that I am not allowed to shoot


----------



## frodo

quail?  really?    

why?


----------



## Chris

Wife likes them. I like to eat them. We had a bunch but I think the coyotes are getting them. I would shoot the coyotes but I want them to eat the rabbits.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uh, rabbits are pretty tasty.


----------



## Chris

I should try one. I never have.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## slownsteady

I wonder what this guy would taste like....?


----------



## Chris

Well got the golf cart loaded. Do you think I will have a tailgate when I get there?

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439524443.269820.jpg


----------



## nealtw

If the truck dosn't make it , you will have a spare.


----------



## Chris

I will sure look like a redneck going down the road


----------



## zannej

Do quail even have enough meat to eat? I used to raise them and they were tiny-- but maybe I just had some pygmy kind or something. I loved the sounds they made and we got a ton of eggs from them. Itty bitty eggs....

We had a friend who had chickens in town (but he kept them inside a fenced in yard) and his wife wanted the eggs. They hadn't started laying, so my father snuck over and put some quail eggs in the nests. The guy's wife thought they were awfully small, but was happy. Then he slipped a duck egg in. Then he slipped in one of our chicken eggs (our chickens laid "jumbo" eggs) and then he slipped in a goose egg. Then the guy's wife made him sleep in the chickenyard to watch the chickens to see if they were actually laying the eggs.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I will sure look like a redneck going down the road



embrace your inner redneckedness


----------



## frodo

I was messing around and made this, I call it a plumbers cross


----------



## nealtw

Replaced the horn


----------



## slownsteady

Looks as good as gnu :


----------



## eloise

Grandsons, piano, old books, cooking, knitting, writing are my hobbies! )


----------



## Chris

This is one of my hobbies.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1455627339.981199.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1455627357.880819.jpg


----------



## Chris

frodo said:


> I was messing around and made this, I call it a plumbers cross



I got one just like that.


----------



## latelifebiker

I haven't given up on DIY renovations and repair, but just six months before I retired my wife and I discovered motorcycles.  And after I retired (at 67) I had plenty of time to pursue it.  Throw in my love of camping and I was alive again.  Some of you--notably the senior crew--might find the whole process of interest.  I've chronicled much of it on my blog, and I hope you'll get a taste of it at http://www.latelifebiker.com


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I got one just like that.



YES you do.....as far as I know.  you, my sister , me  are the only ones that have one


I finally am catching a break   mail to you going out tomorrow.  be looking for a package

I have been working on AR 15 singlepoint slings

and have invented this. it is a paracord single point, with adjustable strap
and a detachable 3 way clip, using mil spec hook


anyone want one. pm me.   200' of 50 cord
i can make it to fit kids, girls or big xxxl guys


----------



## bud16415

latelifebiker said:


> I haven't given up on DIY renovations and repair, but just six months before I retired my wife and I discovered motorcycles.  And after I retired (at 67) I had plenty of time to pursue it.  Throw in my love of camping and I was alive again.  Some of you--notably the senior crew--might find the whole process of interest.  I've chronicled much of it on my blog, and I hope you'll get a taste of it at http://www.latelifebiker.com



Thanks for the link to your blog and I read a bit of it this morning. Being only a little behind you I should be retiring about this time next year. I could have retired last year this time as they offered me a great package to take then or the offer to take it again in two years. Every day the thought goes thru my head why am I going to work again. LOL. I have always said it is a personal thing, some can&#8217;t wait to retire some enjoy the work life and just don&#8217;t feel ready yet. I was a bit in the middle last year. 

Something like your blog is a great asset as I&#8217;m a firm believer retirement should be looked at as a starting point not an ending point.


----------



## Flyover

latelifebiker said:


> I haven't given up on DIY renovations and repair, but just six months before I retired my wife and I discovered motorcycles.  And after I retired (at 67) I had plenty of time to pursue it.  Throw in my love of camping and I was alive again.  Some of you--notably the senior crew--might find the whole process of interest.  I've chronicled much of it on my blog, and I hope you'll get a taste of it at http://www.latelifebiker.com


No Robert Pirsig references?!


----------



## zannej

Frodo, those are really cool.

I wish I could remember what I saw the other day that I thought would interest you, but my computer crashed and I forgot.

What do you call the little plastic clip thingies that snap together and where do you find them? I think I saw them in bulk made out of metal somewhere, but can't remember where or what the search parameters were.

And I saw this kind that is a whistle and fire-starting flint built in to a buckle. https://www.wish.com/c/56a23b9f7a0ba00dcb915117

Weird, eh?


----------



## topher5150

playing guitar for the audience of me myself, and I
making model cars, and designing them
playing shade tree mechanic
trail biking


----------



## Gary

TheQball said:


> I mess around with my '67 GTO.  I've had it for 7 years.  It was my Dad's car since '91.  It's a decent driver but will never be done!



That sure brings back memories. I had a 66 GTO back in my younger days. One I shouldn't have let go.


----------



## Gary

I have a neglected hobby. 
A 1970 Z-28 Pro Street. Tube chassis, strut front end, 4 link rear, hooked to an aerospace modular aluminum 9" rear /40 spline /spool. Set up for BBC pro charged Motor & Rossler 210 air shifted trans. 
Problem with this hobby is life seems to get in the way, so it is a dust collector these days.


----------



## slownsteady

Geez man, what the hell you gonna do with that rig once it's finished???


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Geez man, what the hell you gonna do with that rig once it's finished???



Family touring car.


----------



## Gary

Few More... Fabricating is relaxing, when I can find the time.


----------



## Gary

slownsteady said:


> Geez man, what the hell you gonna do with that rig once it's finished???



Get the groceries :trophy:


----------



## Gary

And sometimes I build tools to work on the hobby.


----------



## Gary

...............


----------



## Gary

......


----------



## Gary

Sometimes I use the CNC to build props for the musicals at Church.


----------



## Gary

New use for that 2" pink foam insulation board.


----------



## Gary

Fireplace chimney cap. The purchased units had short life spans. The store I was purchasing them from folded up. So I made this one out of .080 aluminum and it's been up there for a good number of years now. Even survived the tornado a year and a half ago.


----------



## Gary

.....











Sad looking at this old photo. Since the tornado the neighborhood looks nothing like this photo.


----------



## Chris

Gary, I want your tools or at least your CNC. What kind is it and how much do they run?


----------



## Gary

Chris said:


> Gary, I want your tools or at least your CNC. What kind is it and how much do they run?



It's a Shop Bot. Not sure how much they run, I've had this one for a long long time. I think these days they are a completely different set up and the price tag probably reflects the advancements.


----------



## Gary

I also like photography.


----------



## Chris

I have enough hobbies to keep me busy the rest of my life, and I am young


----------



## havasu

I went to a meeting last night where our chief of police is asking for volunteers. I wonder if I could start where I left off?


----------



## Chris

Sweeping floors and getting dog nuts?


----------



## Chris

Wow I love auto correct ^


----------



## havasu

Dog nuts. I really would like to know what that was before auto correct kicked in....


----------



## nealtw

You don't remember going to the dog nut shop for coffee?


----------



## havasu

Ahhh, I got it now! Thanks Neal.


----------



## frodo

to many hobbies not enough time or money for each one..

a managed to get a 24''  silhouette  target made from 660 steal.  man it is saaaaweeeeeet !!!!!!

it pings when hit and you can hear the ping 200 yards away


----------



## Chris

frodo said:


> to many hobbies not enough time or money for each one..
> 
> a managed to get a 24''  silhouette  target made from 660 steal.  man it is saaaaweeeeeet !!!!!!
> 
> it pings when hit and you can hear the ping 200 yards away



I have these that I am going to shoot. They are ductile iron blind flanges for 8 and 10 inch pipe an inch thick. 

View attachment 1485411340384.jpg


----------



## nealtw

So when there is no ping you went thru the hole?


----------



## Chris

When there is no ping I missed completely


----------



## nealtw

I want one of these
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HsDtZZ0cAg[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svvfzETPmNg[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbdSpXvcxMU[/ame]


----------



## Chris

That is one smart kid making that hovercraft.


----------



## slownsteady

wing ship? What about maneuverability and what about choppy water?


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> wing ship? What about maneuverability and what about choppy water?



I think they said 5 meters, that's 16 ft above the water.
I guess it wouldn't do well in 40 ft seas.


----------



## slownsteady

but if the surface beneath the wings is uneven, then lift would be uneven.


----------



## nealtw

I bet they did wind tunnel tests to see how waves would effect turbulence under the wing
The are working with ground effect that adds pressure under the wing, airplane wings work with low pressure over the wing,
The biggest problem would be seeing other traffic on the water at those speeds.


----------



## slownsteady

...one reason I questioned maneuverability.


----------



## nealtw

You hope they do studies, a few years ago both BC and WA went for high speed ferries but here they run between the islands and the wake was taking out small docks and anything tied to them. that didn't last long.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VhAaGxoERQ[/ame]


----------



## zannej

And here I thought the fairies were all in San Francisco-- at least that's what Dad used to say.


----------



## Chris

Apparently sleeping is not my hobby. The last two nights I have only been able to get a couple hours sleep. Stupid running a business.


----------



## zannej

I hear you on the trouble sleeping thing-- well, at least sleeping restfully. I can't seem to get comfortable and relaxed even when I'm too tired to move.

yesterday I got my mother out of the house and we went to a Chinese buffet place up in Alexandria. One of the employees there spent some time in Australia and learned English there. He spent some time in Singapore as well-- turns out he used to go eat at a place near where we used to live.


----------



## frodo

I am going to make sausage and pancakes any one hungry ?


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Apparently sleeping is not my hobby. The last two nights I have only been able to get a couple hours sleep. Stupid running a business.



On the topic of sleeping one of my favorite hobbies by the way. For Christmas my sister got me a My Pillow . com pillow sure you have seen the ad. I thought I wouldnt like it and a week later she asked me if I liked it. I told her I have been sleeping great. Holly piped in and said she hasnt got a good nights sleep because of the pillow. Seems I stopped snoring and Im sleeping so sound she keeps thinking I died as she cant hear me breathing. Might want to try one but warn your wife first.


----------



## bud16415

frodo said:


> I am going to make sausage and pancakes any one hungry ?



Thanks but just finished some one eyed petes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> I am going to make sausage and pancakes any one hungry ?



Why yes, I am.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Thanks but just finished some one eyed petes.



What is a one eye Pete's?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> What is a one eye Pete's?



Take a shot glass cut a hole in a slice of bread and toss it in a oiled fry pan. Crack an egg in the hole and add pepper, cook one side and flip it over cook other side till the egg is runny in the center or done to your tastes. Flip back to the first side and plate. To eat poke a hole in the center trim off a bit of the toast and egg white from the outside and dip in the center. Yum Yum.


----------



## frodo

we call that a bird nest


----------



## Gary

Did some photography stuff at the Rock Island Arsenal yesterday. Lot of history at this place from the Civil War & still an operational military base today.
Fences at the bottom were made by melting down surplus civil war canon balls.


----------



## zannej

Gary said:


> Did some photography stuff at the Rock Island Arsenal yesterday. Lot of history at this place from the Civil War & still an operational military base today.
> Fences at the bottom were made by melting down surplus civil war canon balls.


Those are so cool!
I'm considering trying to get back in to woodworking a little. 
I saw a project I wanted to try:
http://www.classyclutter.net/2012/05/build-your-own-extra-storage-diy-canned-food-organizer/

It would solve some of my issues in the kitchen. For one, it would make it easier to access some of the more frequently used canned goods and would make it easier to put some of the stuff away (since it is closer to the door). It would also keep my brother from throwing trash between the fridge, freezer, and wall. 

I know I have other things that need to be worked on, but I enjoy looking up project plans and stuff.


----------



## topher5150

talk about beating their swords into plowshares


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> And here I thought the fairies were all in San Francisco-- at least that's what Dad used to say.




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mpy_L-p398"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mpy_L-p398[/ame]


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mpy_L-p398


Ooh, I like that one! I also really like Electric Funeral.


----------



## frodo

zannej said:


> Ooh, I like that one! I also really like Electric Funeral.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5_eoB7v5R8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5_eoB7v5R8[/ame]


----------



## frodo

we are having the first 2017  mini meet and great breakfast and target shoot the 18th of this month
at sumgys custom firearms shop.http://www.sgcustomfirearms.com/customer-testimonial.html
breakfast is served at 8 am, 
all are welcome to attend
  a tip,,,,,tubby is the gate keeper,


----------



## Chris

I have a hobby of helping people with projects and then getting burned


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I have a hobby of helping people with projects and then getting burned



Need me to send some aloe Vera?


----------



## frodo

tell me about it,  i am still waiting on the bull dozer to show up
''when the ground drys up''  seems my ground has been wet for 2 years now,  but his plumbing is working just fine


----------



## Gary

oldognewtrick said:


> Need me to send some aloe Vera?



I knew a girl named Vera way back when. I'd call her on the phone and say "Ahoe Vera" how you doin'?


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az83wgx3dwg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az83wgx3dwg[/ame]


----------



## zannej

frodo said:


> View attachment 13560
> 
> 
> tell me about it,  i am still waiting on the bull dozer to show up
> ''when the ground drys up''  seems my ground has been wet for 2 years now,  but his plumbing is working just fine


I've seen that for sale around these parts-- well, a long time ago. Haven't seen it recently.
Reminds me of a slew of Pierre and Boudreaux jokes.


----------



## frodo

ahhhh yes,  Pierre and Boudreaux,  goodguys,  very best of friends.
one Saturday night Pierre and Boudreaux with there wives were at Pierre's house , playing hearts.
as the nite went on,  Boudreaux statred flirting with Pierre's wife,,,,long about 10 oclock,  maybe 1030
Boudreaux drops one of his cards on the floor,  He bend down to get the card,  and Pierre old woman flashed him with a woo woo look see real quick like.
ohhh  this got Boudreaux all twitterpated and ready for it...she went to the kitchen to grab beers for everyone
here go Boudreaux,,,,he sees her,  and tells her. I gotta have some of that,  She was acting all coy,,,tells him to be here tomorrow
while Pierre is at work  bring $100.00,
so,  he went over there the very next day,  they did, he did, she did, it was done
and he left..
later on  Pierrie comes home,,,first thing he do,,he ask her,,you seen boudreaux today ?
OOOHHHH  panic,,she scared,,the jig, it up,  cat he out the bag..ohh no!!
she is about to tell everything and beg forgiveness
When Pierre buts in real rude like,,butted in,,
he said,,did he give you 100.00 today...ohhh,,she freaking out..she tremble in voice..yes  he gave me $100,00  BUT>>
Pierre he say,,you know woman,  That Boudreaux,  He one GOOD mudder,,he shore is.
he ask me this morning, If he could borrow a hundred dollars.....said he would drop it off before I got home
yes sir  a good mudder..that Boudraux


----------



## Thumper

Bourbon. I like bourbon. I also like making bourbon. (yes legally) I've managed to come up with a pretty good mashbill. And Im within six months of my first run of it to be done aging. 

I also spent far too much time on my bikes. Or so says my wife. Im just about done with my latest bobber build and riding season is finally here. 

I do enjoy hunting and fishing but havent had the time in recent years.


----------



## slownsteady

> I do enjoy hunting and fishing but havent had the time in recent years.


Well of course, between building bikes and making bourbon :trophy:
Let us know when that stuff is ready; we'll be the tasting committee


----------



## Thumper

If yall show up to the toys for tots run this fall ill have some broke out for that. If its better than the bit i aged ultrasonically when I first distilled it then itll be a win.


----------



## Gary

I have the laser engraver pretty well set up now. Photo software arriving tomorrow & there's still a chuck rotary on back order to do round items. 
Playing around today getting used to the machine.


----------



## zannej

Gary, that is really cool!


----------



## frodo

Gary is my new hero
he has cool toys


----------



## havasu

I'm jealous with what Gary has.


----------



## frodo

maybe he will let us come over and play with it

I have an ak wood stock  I would like the 2nd amendment engraved on


----------



## havasu

That would be very cool!


----------



## zannej

I went to Hobby Lobby today and picked up a handheld sewing machine. I had one 30 years ago but it broke before I was ever able to use it (bought it before shipping out overseas and the movers broke it). I never managed to find another one until today (I didn't look very hard though). I'm going to have to find some uses for it. First thing I'm going to attempt is to sew some tabs on to the backs of my shoes so the heels won't fold down/compress when I'm pulling them on.


----------



## havasu

I was also at Hobby Lobby today. I'm surprised I didn't see you there!  

I can't stand that estrogen ridden place!


----------



## Chris

That place comes in handy for my antique currency collection stuff and knobs for my projects


----------



## Gary

Thanks everybody. I'm having some fun for sure. The photograv software showed up today. Engraved the Grandkids into some high density foam.


----------



## frodo

Gary said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm having some fun for sure. The photograv software showed up today. Engraved the Grandkids into some high density foam.



wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zannej

Gary, that is awesome!

Havasu, the one near me has a wide variety of stuff so it doesn't scream of estrogen. They had some comic book stuff-- like tin things with comic book covers printed on them Batman, Spiderman, etc. And Star Wars stuff too. The Storm Trooper hologram was so cool. I wish I'd taken more pics (I'll have to upload them when the internet isn't slow-- thunderstorm is making the connection bad). And they have stuff for making model cars. Oh, and dinosaurs! They had some really cool dinosaurs. They even had Velociraptors with feathers. My brother and I spent a long time in the section with the Star Wars and comic book stuff. LOL.

My mom likes to hang out in the section with beads and crap. I like to go to the section with wood crafts.

I got some little wheels that I'm going to paint to be escutcheons for some drawer knobs. I didn't like the old wooden knobs and when I pulled them off they pulled the paint off the edges and the new knobs didn't have a part to cover it up-- and the screws are a bit too long so they won't fit tight. I solve both problems and add a decorative element with the wheels.


----------



## Gary

Thanks Frodo & Zanne. I've been experimenting with laser speeds & % to see what works & what doesn't, The Grandkids photo is my lab shot. This one has the most detail so far. I get the best results at low power & 2-3 passes rather than one single hotter pass on the high density foam.


----------



## zannej

Gary said:


> Thanks Frodo & Zanne. I've been experimenting with laser speeds & % to see what works & what doesn't, The Grandkids photo is my lab shot. This one has the most detail so far. I get the best results at low power & 2-3 passes rather than one single hotter pass on the high density foam.


Wow! That turned out great!
What kind of surfaces/materials can you do the laser burning on?
Does it just burn on the surface or can it etch?


----------



## Gary

Thanks Zanne. It depends on the material. I can etch most metals. About the only thing that stops it is if the metal is too thick, as it acts as a heat sink & the laser can't get the temperature it needs to burn the surface. 
I played with cutting acrylic today. It cuts through 1/2" pretty easy. 
I wanted to see what i could make. Gave it some thought and pretty soon the  gears started turning. :
I made a thing-a-ma-bob.


----------



## zannej

Gary said:


> Thanks Zanne. It depends on the material. I can etch most metals. About the only thing that stops it is if the metal is too thick, as it acts as a heat sink & the laser can't get the temperature it needs to burn the surface.
> I played with cutting acrylic today. It cuts through 1/2" pretty easy.
> I wanted to see what i could make. Gave it some thought and pretty soon the  gears started turning. :
> I made a thing-a-ma-bob.


That is so cool!!
I wish I could think of something cool to be made.
I wonder how thick the metal can be to make stuff.
On a weird side note, I found out that a place called Furniture Traditions is shutting down. They made solid wood furniture with hidden compartments and cool stuff. They are having a clearance sale at their warehouse. Not sure if anyone is near there, but if anyone is interested http://furnituretraditions.net/inventory/

I liked their Alder Hill stuff but it was too pricey and I don't have space for more stuff.

I love to look at pictures of furniture and plans for building them even though I don't yet have the skill to make the stuff.

Save​


----------



## Gary

Thanks Zanne. Tonight I burned a photo of an old unit along side the road on Rt 66. It's in the Petrified Forest National Park, AZ. The only stretch of Rt 66 that passes through a national Park. 
Yes, I am having fun.


----------



## zannej

Gary said:


> Thanks Zanne. Tonight I burned a photo of an old unit along side the road on Rt 66. It's in the Petrified Forest National Park, AZ. The only stretch of Rt 66 that passes through a national Park.
> Yes, I am having fun.


I hope you keep sharing pictures of these. They are so cool. Love the texture around the old vehicle.
To clarify something, did you cut out the little plastic gears? Or did you just use the laser to make the writing on the clear plastic?
Save​


----------



## Gary

All cut & engraved out of a sheet of .25" acrylic. I need to redesign the gear teeth a little, to make it operate smoother. I have plans to build a more complex gearbox when I get a chance. I'll post what I do next. Glad you like them.


----------



## Chris

Gary, you have awesome hobbies


----------



## Gary

Thanks Chris.
I did a little photoshop work to correct a couple things I didn't like with the first Rt 66 shot. I added a woodgrain background since it was taken at the Petrified Forest National Park. Then I got the idea to set up files for the edges. My first 5 sided engraving job, high density foam. This laser is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## havasu

Simply beautiful!


----------



## HandyOne

What nice laser art work.   I like the thingamig with the gears.


----------



## Gary

Thanks Angie. It sure is a fun deal.


----------



## nealtw

Gary said:


> Thanks Angie. It sure is a fun deal.



I saw a rooster cut out on a paper one time. They set it so it would not cut thru or burn or what ever it does. You had the hold the paper up to the light to see the rooster:thbup:


----------



## Gary

I had to give that a try. Could have cranked it up a tick more for the copy, then cut it out with a separate layer at a higher setting. Oval is 1.5''x.75'', 40 lb. paper.


----------



## nealtw

Gary said:


> I had to give that a try. Could have cranked it up a tick more for the copy, then cut it out with a separate layer at a higher setting. Oval is 1.5''x.75'', 40 lb. paper.



The one I saw was just line art and when it was laying on the table nothing could be seen. But yeah pretty slick toy.


----------



## Chris

Frodo, I need another sling but this time I want a thumb loop added on about 18 inches down from top.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Frodo, I need another sling but this time I want a thumb loop added on about 18 inches down from top.





take you pick

the one on the right is an AR single point
the pink is also
the rest are regular slings.  you want a thumb hold to put your thumb in for when you are walking?
I can do that


----------



## zannej

Gary, WOW! The woodgrain edged one looks amazing! And that is so awesome that you cut out all those gears too. It looks very professional.

Frodo, those are very cool paracord slings!

Also, I mentioned it in another thread, but if anyone is interested, Furniture Traditions is auctioning off equipment. There are pics here http://furnituretraditions.net/auction/ with a bunch of stuff I have no idea what they are, but there is a forklift among the things. Maybe someone here can snag something from them. Ignore the popup about the warehouse sale though.


----------



## Chris

frodo said:


> take you pick
> 
> the one on the right is an AR single point
> the pink is also
> the rest are regular slings.  you want a thumb hold to put your thumb in for when you are walking?
> I can do that



I like tge ine you made me. Let me take another look at my rifle to see the color scheme but I think the stock is a grey color. And yes a loop off of it for my thumb while hiking


----------



## Gary

Thanks Zanne.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I like tge ine you made me. Let me take another look at my rifle to see the color scheme but I think the stock is a grey color. And yes a loop off of it for my thumb while hiking



I think, yours is like the one on the left,  But not sure
I have made a bunch of slings since then


----------



## oldognewtrick

The one on the left is like the one I got from you. And, its awesome!


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> The one on the left is like the one I got from you. And, its awesome!



.........,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Chris

Same with mine, it's like the one on the left. I think you need to make more like it.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Same with mine, it's like the one on the left. I think you need to make more like it.



I will have yours ready to ship tomorrow
does your wife shoot?


----------



## Chris

She is starting to shoot.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> She is starting to shoot.



good,  I got something for you to give her,


----------



## Chris

Awesome.....


----------



## dthornton

Guys, the handcrafts are awesome! I wish I had even half that talent!!!

Hobbies I currently participate in (WHEN I have time!)
1) Homebrew beer.
2) Gardening (my specialty is hot peppers and heirloom tomatoes). I just planted some hops rhizomes, so I should have fresh hops for a brew this fall!
3) Plastic model cars (mostly 1/24th and 1/25th scale). Been doing this since I was a young kid - around 10.
4) Bowling. Not very good at it, but I enjoy it!
5) Minor wood projects, such as bird houses. Again; not very good, but I enjoy it.

Projects I would LIKE to do:
1) Fly. I've been up in small planes several times and really enjoy it. Expensive, though - way out of my disposable income.
2) Fix up an old muscle car - 1970 GTO Judge is my all-time favorite, but any GTO or 442 would suffice. If only I can find one within my budget!!!
3) BUILD a car  - check out this:   http://www.factoryfive.com/ 
4) Handcraft furniture. I have ZERO experience, so I would have to learn everything.

Through all of life, there are many hills and turns. Every once in awhile, you land EXACTLY where you want to be! Thanks, guys, for letting me share!


----------



## zannej

dthornton said:


> Guys, the handcrafts are awesome! I wish I had even half that talent!!!
> 
> Hobbies I currently participate in (WHEN I have time!)
> 1) Homebrew beer.
> 2) Gardening (my specialty is hot peppers and heirloom tomatoes). I just planted some hops rhizomes, so I should have fresh hops for a brew this fall!
> 3) Plastic model cars (mostly 1/24th and 1/25th scale). Been doing this since I was a young kid - around 10.
> 4) Bowling. Not very good at it, but I enjoy it!
> 5) Minor wood projects, such as bird houses. Again; not very good, but I enjoy it.
> 
> Projects I would LIKE to do:
> 1) Fly. I've been up in small planes several times and really enjoy it. Expensive, though - way out of my disposable income.
> 2) Fix up an old muscle car - 1970 GTO Judge is my all-time favorite, but any GTO or 442 would suffice. If only I can find one within my budget!!!
> 3) BUILD a car  - check out this:   http://www.factoryfive.com/
> 4) Handcraft furniture. I have ZERO experience, so I would have to learn everything.
> 
> Through all of life, there are many hills and turns. Every once in awhile, you land EXACTLY where you want to be! Thanks, guys, for letting me share!


Awesome! My father and I used to work on model cars together (ok, I mostly watched and handed him tools). Do you paint the cars too? Or do you get the pre-colored ones?

I'd love to learn to hand craft furniture as well. I had an elderly friend who used to make furniture and I wish I'd spent more time with him in his shop and learned more about it.


----------



## dthornton

Yes, I paint them. (I can't STAND those "Snap-Tite" models that are painted and snap together!!!). Testor's (I think the best) and Pactra make paints; available online or at Hobby Lobby. I also just bought a can of Rustoleum (big can) because I have a '69 GTO model and couldn't find that "GTO orange" color anywhere. Was at WalMart and saw a can of Rustoleum that is very close to the orange I want. It should work for the model okay, although it might not be as glossy as the regular model paint. I try for as much realism as possible in the models. 

I've been antique shopping, and so greatly appreciate the way furniture used to be hand crafted. Very difficult to find that now; I'd love to be able to do it. None of that "Ashley Furniture" stuff!


----------



## nealtw

dthornton said:


> Guys, the handcrafts are awesome! I wish I had even half that talent!!!
> 
> Hobbies I currently participate in (WHEN I have time!)
> 1) Homebrew beer.
> 2) Gardening (my specialty is hot peppers and heirloom tomatoes). I just planted some hops rhizomes, so I should have fresh hops for a brew this fall!
> 3) Plastic model cars (mostly 1/24th and 1/25th scale). Been doing this since I was a young kid - around 10.
> 4) Bowling. Not very good at it, but I enjoy it!
> 5) Minor wood projects, such as bird houses. Again; not very good, but I enjoy it.
> 
> Projects I would LIKE to do:
> 1) Fly. I've been up in small planes several times and really enjoy it. Expensive, though - way out of my disposable income.
> 2) Fix up an old muscle car - 1970 GTO Judge is my all-time favorite, but any GTO or 442 would suffice. If only I can find one within my budget!!!
> 3) BUILD a car  - check out this:   http://www.factoryfive.com/
> 4) Handcraft furniture. I have ZERO experience, so I would have to learn everything.
> 
> Through all of life, there are many hills and turns. Every once in awhile, you land EXACTLY where you want to be! Thanks, guys, for letting me share!



I did that learn to fly thing, most pilots worry about those cumulonimbus clouds up here we have to watch out for those other ones cumulongranite.

I lost interest, there is only so many times you want to fly somewhere for coffee or lunch.


----------



## inspectorD

dthornton said:


> Guys, the handcrafts are awesome! I wish I had even half that talent!!!
> 
> Hobbies I currently participate in (WHEN I have time!)
> 1) Homebrew beer.
> 2) Gardening (my specialty is hot peppers and heirloom tomatoes). I just planted some hops rhizomes, so I should have fresh hops for a brew this fall!
> 3) Plastic model cars (mostly 1/24th and 1/25th scale). Been doing this since I was a young kid - around 10.
> 4) Bowling. Not very good at it, but I enjoy it!
> 5) Minor wood projects, such as bird houses. Again; not very good, but I enjoy it.
> 
> Projects I would LIKE to do:
> 1) Fly. I've been up in small planes several times and really enjoy it. Expensive, though - way out of my disposable income.
> 2) Fix up an old muscle car - 1970 GTO Judge is my all-time favorite, but any GTO or 442 would suffice. If only I can find one within my budget!!!
> 3) BUILD a car  - check out this:   http://www.factoryfive.com/
> 4) Handcraft furniture. I have ZERO experience, so I would have to learn everything.
> 
> Through all of life, there are many hills and turns. Every once in awhile, you land EXACTLY where you want to be! Thanks, guys, for letting me share!



That Factory 5 looks cool.. Ive built a few winning race cars in my day... these could be fun... Thanks!


----------



## dthornton

inspectorD said:


> That Factory 5 looks cool.. Ive built a few winning race cars in my day... these could be fun... Thanks!


You're welcome. Yup - I love the Cobra replica, the coupe that is based on the Cobra, and the GT - all are cool, and for $15 - $30 grand, you can have a really sweet car that is unique. While you're at it, check out vintageair.com  - they make A/C and Heat/A/C units to put air in almost any vehicle. I just went to their open house, and saw how they're manufactured. Really good - they've been in business since the late '70s.


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> That Factory 5 looks cool.. Ive built a few winning race cars in my day... these could be fun... Thanks!



Do you still have the Pinewood Derby Trophy?.....


----------



## havasu

Speaking of the Pinewood Derby, I have kept that little hand carved I made when I was 9 or 10, and it has gone to the various houses throughout my life. I finally tossed it into the trash last week.


----------



## zannej

I finally got out the fabric glue and am attempting to glue a tab on to my shoe so I can grab it and pull when putting the shoes on so the heel doesn't fold down. I tried to hold it in place with frog tape, but the tape is not sticky enough. The fabric glue also didn't want to hold so I had to re-apply it about 3 times before I found a chip clip to hold it in place. Has to dry 2 hours. I'm still planning to stitch it afterward to hold it tight. I hope the handheld sewing machine thing can raise the needle high enough-- or else I'll have to hand stitch it. I'll have to do a test on some spare fabric or something to see how the handheld feels when using it.






2nd image came out blurry bc my cat decided to headbutt the phone right as I was taking the picture & then he wouldn't leave me alone so I gave up on trying to get another shot.





These are new shoes-- I wore the same pair for 15 years and the soles kept coming off so I finally caved and got some cheap shoes with built in memory foam insoles. I missed the pull tab on the back so I'm adding one.


----------



## nealtw

zannej said:


> I finally got out the fabric glue and am attempting to glue a tab on to my shoe so I can grab it and pull when putting the shoes on so the heel doesn't fold down. I tried to hold it in place with frog tape, but the tape is not sticky enough. The fabric glue also didn't want to hold so I had to re-apply it about 3 times before I found a chip clip to hold it in place. Has to dry 2 hours. I'm still planning to stitch it afterward to hold it tight. I hope the handheld sewing machine thing can raise the needle high enough-- or else I'll have to hand stitch it. I'll have to do a test on some spare fabric or something to see how the handheld feels when using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd image came out blurry bc my cat decided to headbutt the phone right as I was taking the picture & then he wouldn't leave me alone so I gave up on trying to get another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are new shoes-- I wore the same pair for 15 years and the soles kept coming off so I finally caved and got some cheap shoes with built in memory foam insoles. I missed the pull tab on the back so I'm adding one.



https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/shoe-goo-shoe-repair-protective-coating-295ml/6000191325754


----------



## zannej

nealtw said:


> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/shoe-goo-shoe-repair-protective-coating-295ml/6000191325754


I wish they'd had that when I looked. As it is, the glue I got was completely useless. The needle was too long on the handheld sewing machine so I couldn't get it over and when I tried to hand sew it bent the needle.

I'm going to see if I can find shorter sturdy machine needles and that shoe goop stuff.


----------



## nealtw

zannej said:


> I wish they'd had that when I looked. As it is, the glue I got was completely useless. The needle was too long on the handheld sewing machine so I couldn't get it over and when I tried to hand sew it bent the needle.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find shorter sturdy machine needles and that shoe goop stuff.



For years I have heard about this shoe goo. Last year was givin some to try and it worked good.


----------



## MrMiz

Welding - Mostly Mig, family and friends give me more than enough projects to fill every extra hour I have. Window well covers seem to be requested the most, but I've made guitar pedal boards, Gun Safe leveling platforms, tool repair, tool box modification, desk legs, and those are the projects I can remember.
Metal turning - Bought a "new to me" lathe this Christmas and I just finished rewiring everything for a VFD. I didn't have 3 phase in my shop so it all had to be rewired. It's pretty much done but I have a couple of VFD settings I need to figure out. My first project is going to turn a knob for my cheapo bench press. One of the 3 knobs broke off and I just got in some 6062AL I'm going to turn it out of.
Yardwork - I have a John Deere tractor I'm partial to just hopping for a whole day. Either dragging my road/firebreak or putting the cutter on and chopping down the weeds. I could probably sit on that thing all weekend and just drive. Now I just need a free weekend. Sometimes I listen to pod casts other times I just think.


----------



## Gary

Back in the mid 70's I did a custom paint job on a pull truck. I recently got a call from the guys son. Seems the owner passed away and the son took possession of the truck. He hunted me down and contacted me a few months ago. We are planning a trip back home in a couple weeks to see grandparents, so I engraved this plaque from an old 70's photo I have. Did a little photoshop work and dropped in a new background since this photo was taken with a steel building as the background. Sure hope I can connect with him, maybe get some present day photos. The truck has been stored the last few years and I'm told the paint job is still in good shape.


----------



## Chris

That's awesome gary.


----------



## topher5150

I just acquired a new hobby....hot rodding


----------



## Chris

If like to see the progress on that one.


It seems my new hobby is cutting weeds


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> If like to see the progress on that one.
> 
> 
> It seems my new hobby is cutting weeds



If you run out, let me know, I have plenty.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> If you run out, let me know, I have plenty.



I have 15 acres of them. I have 6 pastures fenced and ready, I should get an animal to eat this stuff down.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I have 15 acres of them. I have 6 pastures fenced and ready, I should get an animal to eat this stuff down.



You can't sell that stuff?


----------



## Chris

nealtw said:


> You can't sell that stuff?



If I were smart or even knew someone then I probably could.


----------



## Gary

Chris said:


> That's awesome gary.



Thanks Chris. I did connect with the owner, we swapped phone numbers, so I think I'll be seeing the truck in a little over a week. Hard to believe that was over 40 years ago.


----------



## HandyOne

topher5150 said:


> I just acquired a new hobby....hot rodding



Are you going to restore for drag racing?   My Dad's first drag race cars were from vehicles similar to that.  Of course, hot rod engine installed!


----------



## topher5150

Angie said:


> Are you going to restore for drag racing?   My Dad's first drag race cars were from vehicles similar to that.  Of course, hot rod engine installed!


Nope I'm just going to do an old school hot rod, flat black lowered, with big fat white wall tires


----------



## slownsteady

Watching a little hockey tonight, Dawg?


----------



## Chris

My new hobby is the 15 acres I bought. Taking it from dilapidated back to a working farm slowly. Will probably take me the next year or five.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Watching a little hockey tonight, Dawg?



Yep, its now or never for Nashville.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> My new hobby is the 15 acres I bought. Taking it from dilapidated back to a working farm slowly. Will probably take me the next year or five.



You need more goats...


----------



## slownsteady

Pens look tired... 


oops, spoke seconds too soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, guess this seasons over.....


----------



## slownsteady

Interesting to watch the game when your team isn't in it. it gives a different perspective. 
Well, your team played their hearts out. They easily could have done it.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, guess this seasons over.....



To bad, they looked good from time to time.


----------



## zannej

Chris, I hope things go smoothly on getting the farm fixed up. Does your barn have a run for the cows where they can be held in place for vaccinations? I know the term but am blanking on it right now. You've probably seen it before-- where there is a piece of wood that slides down in front of them and behind them to hold them in place. They get their shots and front slide is moved so they go out. Goes down again and back one lifted so next cow comes in.

We used to have one in our barn but the tenants destroyed it. The setup made it so much easier to get horses and cows vaccinated. Currently my vet has to try to get a rope over their heads and tie it to a tree and try to get them to hold still-- doesn't always work so well. Wish he had one of those dart gun thingies like you see the vets on TV with.

Oh yeah, and if you get cows, don't feed them corn. It isn't good for their digestion. We fed corn to the goats and chickens-- stuff called "chops". Mostly the chickens got it. Goats, horses, and cows got "sweet feed" and hay. The sweet feed is some mix of pellets and stuff that has molasses in it.


----------



## Chris

It's called a squeeze or squeeze box. I have one


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> It's called a squeeze or squeeze box. I have one


Excellent! Have you posted pictures of the barn yet? I can't recall. I'd love to see the features. 

When my stomach and ankle are doing better I'm going to take some more pics of my barn. I need to take a look at that brooder box.


----------



## Chris

I have a shop/barn now but I'm building a new barn. All I have started is the grading. Just dirt to look at.

In other news I went kayaking with a buddy down the river across the street from my house. Saw a couple feet on the bank. 

View attachment 1497761681865.jpg


View attachment 1497761704743.jpg


View attachment 1497761726672.jpg


----------



## Gary

It seems back home, they are kicking flower vases over at the cemeteries, breaking the 3/16" bolt that holds them to the base, then sealing them for the brass. They got my folks' vase, so I took some 2" aluminum billet round stock I had on the shelf, spun it on the lathe, modified the base a little and bolted it together with a 1/2" bolt. If they try that again, it's gonna' hurt. Heading back home next weekend to install.


----------



## zannej

Chris, that looks beautiful!

Gary, WTF? I know graverobbing is an ancient thing, but still.. it is so sad that people are that scummy. I hope your contraption works. It looks very cool.


----------



## Gary

You're right. My Dad is a WWII vet. I guess I should be thankful they didn't take the headstone plaque as it's cast bronze.


----------



## Chris

My wife made me a sandwich today from home made rye bread and egg salad from our chickens and pickles we made. Best sandwich I have had in a long time. Amazing the flavors without all those preservatives and chemicals.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> My wife made me a sandwich today from home made rye bread and egg salad from our chickens and pickles we made. Best sandwich I have had in a long time. Amazing the flavors without all those preservatives and chemicals.



Just wait till you've had farm raised pork, chicken and beef.


----------



## Chris

I'm working on it


----------



## dthornton

Thumper said:


> Bourbon. I like bourbon. I also like making bourbon. (yes legally) I've managed to come up with a pretty good mashbill. And Im within six months of my first run of it to be done aging.
> 
> I also spent far too much time on my bikes. Or so says my wife. Im just about done with my latest bobber build and riding season is finally here.
> 
> I do enjoy hunting and fishing but havent had the time in recent years.



I enjoy homebrewing (beer) - never was much into wine. I thought that it was still illegal to make distilled spirits at home. Where you get your still and ingredients?


----------



## dthornton

Gary said:


> It seems back home, they are kicking flower vases over at the cemeteries, breaking the 3/16" bolt that holds them to the base, then sealing them for the brass. They got my folks' vase, so I took some 2" aluminum billet round stock I had on the shelf, spun it on the lathe, modified the base a little and bolted it together with a 1/2" bolt. If they try that again, it's gonna' hurt. Heading back home next weekend to install.



Don't know what this old world has come to.  Too bad you couldn't rig a M-80 to it to give them quite a bang if they tried that again!


----------



## Chris

dthornton said:


> I enjoy homebrewing (beer) - never was much into wine. I thought that it was still illegal to make distilled spirits at home. Where you get your still and ingredients?



I used to homebrew all the time. Have made wine but not a wine drinker. I have made whiskey and I believe it is legal in a few states and also by permit in others, I just make it to run my mower......


----------



## zannej

Not my hobby, but it's so damn cool I wanted to share it. I wish I could paint this well. This guy takes dolls made for movies/tv shows and repaints them to look more realistic.
http://www.boredpanda.com/celebrity-dolls-repainted-noel-cruz/


----------



## nealtw

zannej said:


> Not my hobby, but it's so damn cool I wanted to share it. I wish I could paint this well. This guy takes dolls made for movies/tv shows and repaints them to look more realistic.
> http://www.boredpanda.com/celebrity-dolls-repainted-noel-cruz/



That's great.


----------



## HandyOne

That's really neat on those dolls.


----------



## slownsteady

zannej said:


> Not my hobby, but it's so damn cool I wanted to share it. I wish I could paint this well. This guy takes dolls made for movies/tv shows and repaints them to look more realistic.
> http://www.boredpanda.com/celebrity-dolls-repainted-noel-cruz/


Curious, but the word "after" is not printed on any of the better looking pictures. Makes me wonder if they are photoshopped instead.


----------



## zannej

slownsteady said:


> Curious, but the word "after" is not printed on any of the better looking pictures. Makes me wonder if they are photoshopped instead.


I've been to the official site of the guy who does the painting. He shows before, during, and after photos. Shows the process of him painting and shows the photos he uses as reference. He's just that good at doing the painting. He sometimes sells the dolls. I think he even got hired for a limited time by a toy company to paint faces on some of their dolls. 
The "Before" thing was put on by whoever made the article.


----------



## Gary

Went out to Iowa over the weekend and installed the vase for Mom & Dad. 
There's 4 self tapping set screws at the top to keep the flowers from blowing out by the wind and another in the base to keep it tied to the receiver. They can still take it, but hopefully they will pass it by.


----------



## Chris

I like it, also never understood why people steal or even better why they steal from the dead.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> I like it, also never understood why people steal or even better why they steal from the dead.


It's a lack of respect for the dead and/or others and a sense of entitlement that makes them feel they deserve to take the stuff-- and I wouldn't be surprised if some of it was done by drug users who are desperate for a fix. Morality goes out the window entirely when someone is in withdrawal. I have a friend who's mother used to sell his birthday gifts from the grandparents to buy drugs and stole his food stamps to sell for crack or meth.


----------



## Flyover

zannej said:


> I've been to the official site of the guy who does the painting. He shows before, during, and after photos. Shows the process of him painting and shows the photos he uses as reference. He's just that good at doing the painting. He sometimes sells the dolls. I think he even got hired for a limited time by a toy company to paint faces on some of their dolls.
> The "Before" thing was put on by whoever made the article.


Since this was apparently real, I'd say what he does with the hair is at least as impressive as what he does with the faces.


----------



## Gary

zannej said:


> It's a lack of respect for the dead and/or others and a sense of entitlement that makes them feel they deserve to take the stuff-- and I wouldn't be surprised if some of it was done by drug users who are desperate for a fix. Morality goes out the window entirely when someone is in withdrawal. I have a friend who's mother used to sell his birthday gifts from the grandparents to buy drugs and stole his food stamps to sell for crack or meth.



I believe you are right zannej


----------



## Mr_David

Gary said:


> You're right. My Dad is a WWII vet. I guess I should be thankful they didn't take the headstone plaque as it's cast bronze.


 

Back in 2013 a few bronze plaques were stolen from Alpine, CA veterans cemetery 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tolen/&usg=AFQjCNGbJD21A__rYZ7EAYqVkgdW9KlVXw


----------



## Flyover

Mr_David said:


> Back in 2013 a few bronze plaques were stolen from Alpine, CA veterans cemetery
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tolen/&usg=AFQjCNGbJD21A__rYZ7EAYqVkgdW9KlVXw



Wow, no kidding. I lived in Alpine in 2013! Didn't know there was a veteran's cemetery though. I remember reading the police blotter section of the local municipality paper and there were often items about random piles of drugs and cash being found out in the desert near the freeway. The town straddles I-8 so it's right on the main corridor where lots of unsavory people are moving.


----------



## Gary

frodo said:


> maybe he will let us come over and play with it
> 
> I have an ak wood stock  I would like the 2nd amendment engraved on




Glad your back frodo. Here's what I came up with.


----------



## zannej

Gary said:


> Glad your back frodo. Here's what I came up with.


That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Gary

zannej said:


> That looks pretty cool!



Thanks zannej. I'm hoping frodo likes it.


----------



## zannej

I hope Frodo likes it as well. I wonder how it would look with gold or silver leaf (or paint) in the etched part. Or would it not stand out as much? Black looks like it stands out well.


----------



## Gary

Not sure. I'll do it however frodo wants it. sounds like he's looking for old and rustic.


----------



## frodo

Gary said:


> Glad your back frodo. Here's what I came up with.



they BOTH look fantastic,  but my eye keeps stopping on the bottom picture
so the bottom it is


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> they BOTH look fantastic,  but my eye keeps stopping on the bottom picture
> so the bottom it is



Pretty sure they are both the same, just opposing sides, and

Good to see you back Frodo!


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Pretty sure they are both the same, just opposing sides, and
> 
> Good to see you back Frodo!




I knew that.. :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

dthornton said:


> I enjoy homebrewing (beer) - never was much into wine. I thought that it was still illegal to make distilled spirits at home. Where you get your still and ingredients?




Sorry its been a very busy summer. The legality of it depends on the state yiu live in.To be legal by federal law you need only purchase a fuel production stamp. State legalities differ. Some do not regulate it at all for personal consumption. Others entirely restrict it.

The stuff I mash with mostly comes from either my garden or a local feed store. I build my stills myself. Right now Im running out of a 30 gallon stainless steel drum. Can either run a VM reflux tower on it for neutrals or I can put another set of pipes that runs to a 15 gallon copper doubler I built for making whiskeys.


----------



## frodo

Gary sent me the finished stock.  It looks really good


----------



## zannej

It looks even better on the gun! Very nice!


----------



## HandyOne

Outstanding gun .


----------



## Flyover

I love the gun and the whole idea.

You guys are gonna hate me for this but...

...there's a misspelling. "necessary"


----------



## slownsteady

Doh!!!!!!!!


----------



## frodo

Flyover said:


> I love the gun and the whole idea.
> 
> You guys are gonna hate me for this but...
> 
> ...there's a misspelling. "necessary"



Sharp eye

I was not going to say anything,  I do not think most would even notice


----------



## Flyover

frodo said:


> Sharp eye
> 
> I was not going to say anything,  I do not think most would even notice


I think that's exactly right.


----------



## nealtw

That is so recognizable, few people will actually read it.


----------

